# Turkey day topics



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Need to post no smoking sign::::

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2009/11/23/ ... 259011231/

Happy Turkey day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beach (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

That puts a new spin on "Grey Goose"..... :mrgreen:


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

You wont catch me putting that thing in my gas oven.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

Definitely not the type of turkey to use in a deep fryer!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

I was looking for a good way to cook the bird this year, tired of the rubs and webber grill.  Hey, it might make it more interesting with the "Outlaws" being over this year......ahhh the fun of family get togethers during the holidays     Looking forward to the Lions loss and napping :lol:


----------



## JBI (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

I had an Uncle back in Poland who worked at a Vodka Distillery.   

One day he fell in a vat full of vodka and drowned.   

Several of his co-worked tried desperately to pull him out...   

But, he fought them off bravely!   :lol:

Happy Bird-Day to one and all!


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

Paper bag: it works

http://www.greatpartyrecipes.com/how-to ... urkey.html


----------



## jpranch (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topicsDrinking Turkey







/monthly_2010_05/DRINKING027L.jpg.db8b5b2ffc5359621c4f9b0a5c31e7e9.jpg


----------



## texas transplant (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

JD,

That sounds kinda like my uncle.   He drown in a vat of beer at the brewery.  When they were breaking the news to my aunt, she asked, "so he couldn't get out and drown?"   The owner of the brewery told her he didn't think that was the problem, because he got out three times to go to the bathroom before he went under for the last time.   :lol:


----------



## High Desert (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

Same thing happened to my grandad. We had him cremated. He burned for 3 days.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 24, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

*Mom's Thanksgiving letter from (fill in the state of your choice)*

Dearest Son:

I'm writing this slow because I know you can't read fast.

We don't live where we did when you left home. Your dad read in the newspaper that most accidents happen within 20 miles of your home, so we moved.

I won't be able to send you the address because the last Gander family that lived here took the house numbers when they moved so they wouldn't have to change their address.

This place is really nice. It even has a washing machine. I'm not sure about it. I put a load of clothes in and pulled the chain. We haven't seen them since.

The weather isn't bad here. It only rained twice last week; the first time for three days and the second time for four days.

Auntie Maude has sent you a pair of socks she knit, she put a third one in because she heard you have grown another foot since she last saw you.

About that coat you wanted me to send; your Uncle Billy said it would be too heavy to send in the mail with the buttons on, so we cut them off and put them in the pockets.

Jimmy locked his keys in the car yesterday. We were really worried because it took him two hours to get me and your father out.

Your sister had a baby this morning, but I haven't found out what it is yet, so I don't know if you are an aunt or uncle. The baby looks just like your brother.

Uncle Bobby fell into a whiskey vat last week. Some men tried to pull him out but he fought them off and drowned. We had him cremated, he burned for three days.

Three of your friends went off a bridge in a pickup truck. Butch was driving. He rolled down the window and swam to safety. Your other two friends were in the back. They drowned because they couldn't get the tailgate down.

There isn't much more news at this time. Nothing much out of the normal has happened.

Your Favorite Aunt,

Mom


----------



## JBI (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: Turkey day topics

H D - Yes, the old 'letter from a Polish mother to her son'.

That IS where I stole my quip from. Didn't have the long version, and always liked the 'drowned in a vat' part the best.


----------

